# Swirled 2 tone Rhoads



## Allen Garrow (Jun 28, 2008)

Just for fun I swirled this JS30 over a two tone base. Check it out.



























The next one I do I may do the base color "purple-leen chromalusion".

~A


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 28, 2008)

Allen as creative and skilled as ever!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 28, 2008)

that looks killer, reminds me of the sexy finger 2!!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 28, 2008)

That is awesome. Nicely done!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 28, 2008)

That's a really interesting result.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 28, 2008)

Beautiful looking thing. Although the colours contrast pretty strangely IMO

the one D-EJ posted looked outright amazing


----------



## darren (Jun 28, 2008)

That's really fucking cool. It would be really interesting to do one split down the middle of the face and back (sort of Michael Schenker style). The positive/negative effect of the swirl is really freaking cool!


----------



## budda (Jun 28, 2008)

what darren said! mainly the part about doing that on the front


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 29, 2008)

darren said:


> That's really fucking cool. It would be really interesting to do one split down the middle of the face and back (sort of Michael Schenker style). The positive/negative effect of the swirl is really freaking cool!



Yeah that was my original idea but I had no V's of any sort raw at will. I think the black and white idea on the Rhoads model will have to be done but with black and white pearl. I really liked the way the guitar looked before I dipped it.

~A


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 29, 2008)

darren said:


> That's really fucking cool. It would be really interesting to do one split down the middle of the face and back (sort of Michael Schenker style). The positive/negative effect of the swirl is really freaking cool!



O_O DUDE, that would slay! Also, +1 for knowing who Michael Schenker is, lol.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 6, 2008)

That looks great. That ESP is simply awesome. Man I want one of those.


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 17, 2008)

How exactly is a swirl done?


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 17, 2008)

Swirl video by arranp on Photobucket


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 17, 2008)

Holy shit lol, i had no clue it was done that way rofl. So all he did was pour paint inside of a bucket and mix it?


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 17, 2008)

Is it possible to Swirl a neckthru?


----------

